# Transportation Paris to Scotland - Seasons at Brunston Castle?



## ValHam (Oct 14, 2014)

Going to be 1 week in Paris and travelling from Paris to the timeshare Seasons at Brunston Castle Scotland - What is the best way of travelling this route - I was thinking of perhaps doing an overnight in London before going to the timeshare in Scotland and flying back to Paris

I have never taken the train in this area - Anyone been to Seasons at Brunston Castle in Scotland - what sites in area - any train station close to the timeshare? Thanks


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 14, 2014)

I have taken the train from London to Edinburgh and enjoyed it, but it uses up most of a day.  The train was pleasant and clean, and you can get light food and drinks in the tea car.  It's scenic, but a fairly long trip.


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 14, 2014)

Taking the train from Paris to London is great.  It leaves from downtown Paris and arrives in downtown London in about 3 hours. The total trip downtown to downtown is likely shorter than flying and less hassle. 

(using google maps) The TS is about 80 miles south of Glasgow so I'm not sure if taking the train to Glasgow then the TS would be the best idea. 

Have a great trip


----------



## Pompey Family (Oct 15, 2014)

I would suggest the train from Paris to St Pancras and from there (overnight in London or not) it's a 7.5 hour train journey to Glasgow and then on to Brunston Castle via ScotRail.

Alternatively it's a 7.5 drive from central London to Brunston Castle. (I would rather take the train, it's comfortable, relatively scenic and no worrying about driving on the other side).

Or you could fly from London (London City would be the easiest) to Glasgow. British Airways currently offer flights for £135 whereas a standard one way train ticket from St. Pancras to Glasgow Central on a Saturday morning is £57 (looking at mid November)

You can then fly back to Paris from Glasgow or Edinburgh if you choose to fit it in to your itinerary.


----------

